# P015B and P1101 codes



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I would start with the MAF code. Check the entire air intake for loose connections, or any way air leak into the system.
If now leaks are found I would clean the MAF sensor and its electrical connector. FWIW you can use the MAF sensor cleaner spray for both purposes.

After addressing the MAF code I would then go after the O2 sensor code. Because the MAF code might be the root of the problem.


buddyochoa said:


> you think there is another cause?


*What are the Possible Causes of the P015B CHEVROLET Code?*

Faulty Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 1
Heated Oxygen Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 1 harness is open or shorted
Heated Oxygen Sensor Bank 1 Sensor 1 circuit poor electrical connection
Low or high fuel system pressure
Fuel contamination
Faulty fuel injectors
Exhaust gas leaks
Engine vacuum leaks









P015B Chevrolet: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes


The Heated Oxygen Sensors (HO2S) are used for fuel control and catalyst monitoring. Each HO2S compares the oxygen content of the surrounding air with the




www.engine-codes.com







buddyochoa said:


> Put 89 or 93 in it and never seem to have an issue


IMHO Gen1 Cruses run great on 87, well except on very hot days. But Gen2 cars need 91 (or sure maybe 89 and 93), this is to mainly address the LSPI issue.


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

Kind of sucks because 91 or 93 are so expensive, but it runs like a top on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is common on Gen 2. Check the air filter - they back off the retaining clips and snorkel in the airbox and allow wonky airflow past the MAF sensor.


----------



## buddyochoa (Dec 25, 2021)

Found the problem I believe. Jiffy Lube guy didn't put it back together right. Also opened my air box and the filter was just lying in there, not even attached. Might be giving them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Very impressive


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

buddyochoa said:


> I've got a 2017 Cruze and I've had an issue with a random check engine light anytime I run 87 octane fuel. Put 89 or 93 in it and never seem to have an issue, but I know the vehicle is rated for 87. Ended up doing a code scan today and got a P015B and P1101. From what I'm gathering the P015B is related to the O2 sensor and the 1101 to the MAF, but should I just condemn them both to being bad or do you think there is another cause? Vehicle has about 88000 miles on it.


Check pcv valves and clean throttle first. This seems to be fixing everyone’s p1101 codes at the moment


----------

